# Verhalten auf dem Trail / Taunus



## yo gomez (15. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
dachte am Sonntag doch glatt, mir platzt die Hutschnur! Falls die Betreffenden dies lesen oder jemand sie kennt - bitte denkt einmal nach...

War mit 3 anderen Bikern am Sonntag auf dem Trail bei Kronberg unterwegs, der am Victoria-Tempel vorbeiführt, als uns genau dort 2 Biker im Höllentempo und mit gellenden Pfiffen und lautem Brüllen passierten. Wir hatten zwar extra den Trail frei gemacht, da wir gerade hielten, aber die Wanderer vor uns wurden von hinten genau so passiert oder besser verscheucht. Es waren zwei Fully-Fahrer, der hintere fuhr ein schwarzes Liteville 301, soviel war zu erkennen.

Bitte bitte, denkt doch einmal nach, was Ihr mit solchem Verhalten unserem Sport antut! Wir nutzen die Trails zusammen mit Wanderern und anderen Leuten und wollen die Strecken genau so genießen wie diese. Man kann ja Gas geben, wenn man niemanden stört, aber andere Leute kann man durchaus mit etwas Respekt behandeln und in Schrittgeschwindigkeit passieren und sich bedanken, wenn sie platz gemacht haben oder einfach nett grüßen (ich weiß, das tut im Taunus sowieso niemand im Gegensatz zu Odenwald oder Spessart)! Habe so noch nie Ärger mit anderen gehabt, aber dieses Verhalten regt nicht nur mich auf, sondern provoziert auch eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber allen anderen Bikern.

Also bitte,
das nächste mal einfach mal das Hirn einschalten!


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2009)

tja, kaum ist das wetter toll kommen sie aus ihren löchern  jedes jahr das gleiche.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (15. April 2009)

ohne Worte!


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2009)

yo gomez schrieb:


> ... in Schrittgeschwindigkeit passieren und sich bedanken, wenn sie platz gemacht haben oder einfach nett grüßen (ich weiß, das tut im Taunus sowieso niemand im Gegensatz zu Odenwald oder Spessart)!


die wanderer im taunus können natürlich nett sein. auch jenseits der schrittgeschwindigkeit.

als fahrer sollte man sich dann freundlicherweise auch mal eine vom wanderer weiter entfernt gelegene, weniger gut zu fahrende spur suchen. so eine geste verstehen wanderer sehr wohl. und sie bekommen dadurch noch einen besseren blickwinkel zum sport.


----------



## feldberg_biker (15. April 2009)

Also ich hatte am Sonntag Nachmittag kurz vorm Sandplacken einige Wanderer vor mir, kurz geklingelt, die Wanderer gingen zur Seite, ich sagte Dankeschön.

Und die Wanderer sagten ich wäre der Erste der sich bedankt!

Wahrscheinlich waren die andern Biker nur so ausser Puste das sie kein Wort mehr rausbrachten


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2009)

Also ich bedank mich eigentlich immer und bekomm dafür auch öfter positives Feedback von Wanderern.

Ist halt echt idiotisch, der Taunus ist eh schon am WE bei gutem Wetter so überlaufen. Da muss man sich doch dann echt nicht auch die Wanderer zum Feind machen. Einfach auf engen Trails mal ein bißchen langsamer vorbeifahren und gut ist.


----------



## MissQuax (15. April 2009)

Es gibt leider immer (wieder) schwarze Schafe in unseren Reihen, die durch egoistisches und/oder gedankenloses Verhalten mit den anderen Nutzern der WÃ¤lder auf Konfrontationskurs (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) gehen. Schlimm ist, daÃ im Endeffekt die ganze Bikergemeinschaft darunter zu leiden hat, wenn es aufgrund des Fehlverhaltens Einzelner zu verschiedenen Reaktion von "Nicht-Bikern" kommt, im "gÃ¼nstigsten" Fall Beschimpfungen/Anfeindungen, im schlimmsten Fall MaÃnahmen/Repressalien von amtlicher Seite.

FÃ¼r mich ist das Verhalten der Trail-Rowdies echt *azosial *(in diesem Sinne: âAsozialâ bezeichnet an sich ein von der geforderten oder anerkannten gesellschaftlichen Norm abweichendes Individualverhalten: *Ein Individuum vollzieht seine persÃ¶nlichen Handlungen ohne die geltenden gesellschaftlichen Normen und die Interessen anderer Menschen zu berÃ¼cksichtigen!*)

Es liegt an jedem Einzelnen von uns, solche "SchÃ¤dlinge" eines friedlichen Miteinander im Wald zur Rede zustellen und ihnen ihr Fehlverhalten deutlich zu machen (wenn man die Gelegenheit dazu hat).

Ich habe bisher Ã¼berwiegend positive Erfahrungen mit SpaziergÃ¤ngern (ohne und mit Hund(en), Wanderern usw. gemacht. Wenn man das Tempo bei Begegnungen, besonders natÃ¼rlich an Engstellen, rausnimmt, nett grÃ¼Ãt und sich ggf. fÃ¼rs Platz machen / Hund beiseitenehmen bedankt, blickt man fast immer in freundliche Gesichter!


----------



## Hornisborn (15. April 2009)

Bedankt wird sich immer und hatte noch nie Probleme gehabt. Manche Leute beruhige ich sogar, weil sie zu schnell zur Seite springen oder noch ihrem Kind, Hund hinter her rennen.
Die sind anscheint schlimmeres gewohnt.

Aber mal ehrlich man fährt doch eh als biker nicht in den best überlaufensten Zeiten da hoch, das macht doch gar kein Spaß.


----------



## Everstyle (16. April 2009)

Genau aus diesem Grund weise ich auch immer meine Mitfahrer insbesondere an Trail-Kreuzungen auf die Gefahr hin, da es leider Teilnehmer gibt, die eben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Kreuzungen queren. Kann es nur empfehlen ebenso zu tun (gerade an den Wochenenden). Über das Verhalten solcher Waldnutzer möchte ich mich aber nicht weiter auslassen. Ich glaube, MissQuax hat es schon treffend formuliert. 

In eigener Sache noch ein Punkt. Neulich auf dem Weg nach unten (egal welcher) habe ich ziemlich laut meine nachfolgenden Mitfahrer mit einem "Vorsicht" gewarnt, da auf einer Kreuzung ein Radfahrer gerade zu uns nach oben abbog. Als ich ihn passierte, meinte er nur "selber Vorsicht", weshalb ich mir jetzt die Frage stelle, ob es so falsch verstanden werden kann?!? Ich meine, meine Intention war meine Mitfahrer zu warnen und weniger den Radfahrer "vom Weg zu schreien". Dass ich kurz vor dem Passieren runtergebremst habe und im langsamen Tempo vorbeigefahren bin, war selbstverständlich. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## judyclt (16. April 2009)

Wo sich mehrere Menschen aufhalten, gibt es immer welche, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen. Trauriges Beispiel:

Ein Freund von mir wurde gestern beim Fußball spielen im Grüneburgpark von einem nicht angeleinten Hund gebissen. Logischerweise blieb zur Rettung von Leib und Leben nichts übrig, außer den Hund zusammen zu treten. Hier hätte das freche Frauchen mit normalem Verantwortungsbewusstsein Mensch und Tier Leid ersparen können.


----------



## The Brian (17. April 2009)

Also, ich fahr ja viel hier am Feldberg. Nicht nur auf befestigten Wegen. 
Und genau das isses doch: Muß ich, als ortskundiger Fahrer wirklich an Sonn- und Feiertagen Trails runterheizen, von denen ich weiß, daß die eh schon deutlich überfrequentiert sind ?

Ich fahr gerne nochmal, wenn`s Richtung nach hause geht, vom Sandlacken aus über den Limes(!)-Wanderweg zum Metzgerpfad und den dann runter.

Am Wochenende geht das aber nicht. Ich habe mir da schon viele Beschimpfungen angehört.

Also hebe ich mir den Spaß für Tage auf, an denen eben nicht so viel im Wald los ist.

...und ausserdem gibt es soviel Alternativen (teilweise unmittelbar parallel neben den überlaufenen Wegen) man muß sich halt auch mal umgucken.

Zum Victoria-Trail gibt`s allerdings keine Alternative (die auch Spass macht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (17. April 2009)

Also, als normaler Arbeitnehmer hat man ja außer im Urlaub nicht so die Wahl, was ausgedehntere Touren angeht... Ich habe aber selbst auf diesen Wegen am Sonntag eigentlich nie Probleme, da es mich nicht stört, wenn ich mal abbremsen muss, um Wanderer zu passieren. Man nutzt die Wege halt mit anderen Leuten zusammen - das muss man sich einfach bewusst machen.

Ansonsten gebe ich aber recht, mitten in der Woche am besten tagsüber ist dort kein Mensch unterwegs, da kann man die kompletten Trails am Stück fahren.

Es freut mich vor allem, dass es ja anscheinend genügend MTBler gibt, die sich vernünftig verhalten. Hoffen wir nur, dass die Gegenbeispiele auch mal zum Nachdenken kommen. Leider schaden einige Wenige immer sehr der großen Masse, die dann irgendwann im Extremfall unter Wegeverboten leidet... (oder einfach unter schlechtem Ansehen)


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2009)

yo gomez schrieb:


> Es freut mich vor allem, dass es ja anscheinend genügend MTBler gibt, die sich vernünftig verhalten. Hoffen wir nur, dass die Gegenbeispiele auch mal zum Nachdenken kommen. Leider schaden einige Wenige immer sehr der großen Masse, die dann irgendwann im Extremfall unter Wegeverboten leidet... (oder einfach unter schlechtem Ansehen)



Wie überall ist es nur eine kleine Minderheit von Idioten, die allen anderen das Leben schwermachen. Kann man halt nix machen, außer selbst ein gutes Beispiel abgeben und sich nicht auf das Niveau der Deppen herunterziehen lassen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2009)

es geschieht nichts gutes, ausser man tut es. (e.kästner)


----------



## sipaq (23. April 2009)

Kleine Anekdote von der gestrigen AWB-Tour. Wir kommen zum Viktoria-Tempel und halten an, da eine Wanderin mit Hund ankommt und außerdem ein Biker sich gerade das letzte Stück zum Tempel hochquält.

Plötzlich kommen drei Biker vom MTB-Club Wehrheim hinter uns den Trail runtergeschossen, bremsen trotz unserer Warnrufe nur minimal und heizen einfach durch. Super Aktion! :kotz:

Die Wanderin konnte Ihren Hund so gerade noch im Zaum halten, der hochwärts fahrende Biker musste absteigen, um die MTBCW-Jungs vorbeizulassen und wir haben nur den Kopf geschüttelt. 

Viel effektiver kann man den Ruf der MTB'ler wohl kaum ruinieren...


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2009)

ob die drei wehrheimer hier auch registriert sind? und wie entschuldigen sie ihr verhalten auf dem trail?


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

na da hab ich ja noch richtig was verpasst 

danke, mtbc wehrheim (oder wem auch immer ihr eure trikots gebt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

ich hoffe doch sehr, dass

1. natürlich nicht alle vom mtbcw so drauf sind
2. jemand vom verein das hier liest, um entsprechend auf die indisponierten kollegen einzuwirken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Da wäre eigentlich ein Ausschlussverfahren fällig; vllt. kann die Hessen SPD beratend tätig werden, die hat ja gerade Erfahrung mit derartigen Angelegenheit sammeln dürfen.


----------



## botze (26. April 2009)

Nachdem ich heute beim Viktoriatempel auf meine Freundin wartete und gleichzeitig einige Wanderer nach oben kommen ließ (weil der Weg so schmal war), kam mal wieder einer von oben angehackt, ballerte über den Fahrweg und ging auf mein "Vorsicht" der Wanderer zuliebe beinahe in die Büsche, verbunden mit einer sehenswerten Staubwolke.
Die Wanderer hatten sich ihrerseits bereits in die Büsche auf der anderen Seite geschlagen.
So sollte es nicht laufen. Zumal man weiß, dass hinter jeder Kurve Wanderer sein könnten...

Und dann habe ich noch einen getroffen, der ohne Helm in einem Affenzahn die Trails runter ist. Der machts wohl auch nicht mehr lang...


----------



## sipaq (26. April 2009)

botze schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich noch einen getroffen, der ohne Helm in einem Affenzahn die Trails runter ist. Der machts wohl auch nicht mehr lang...


Organspender nennt man sowas


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. April 2009)

Am Freitag Abend hat mich eine Arbeitskollegin auf meinen verachtenswerten Sport angesprochen. Sie war das Wochenende zuvor mal im Taunus wandern. Ich fands echt peinlich, was sie zu berichten hatte und kann ihre Wut nachvollziehen. Ist halt blöd, wenn auf einem Trail irgend so ein Volldepp "Achtung" brüllend mit rutschendem Hinterrad knapp an einem vorbei driftet.
Schade, dass es so viel Unterschicht an allen Ecken gibt.


----------



## missmarple (28. April 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so viel Unterschicht an allen Ecken gibt.





Ansonsten finde ich auch schade, dass man es durch solche Kleingeister immer wieder schwer hat und unnötiges Konfliktpotential geschürt wird... Zumindest ist mir in den letzten Wochen erschreckend oft aufgefallen, wie "irritiert" viele Wanderer/Fussgänger sind, wenn man in gemässigtem Tempo passiert und sich ggf. für's Platzmachen bedankt - scheint nach wie vor leider eher die Ausnahme zu sein... 

Andererseits gibt es aber auch leider bei der Fussfraktion notorische Nörgler, die selbst wenn man sich "nett" verhält rummaulen - das animiert wiederum auch nicht unbedingt zur Höflichkeit.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. April 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Wo sich mehrere Menschen aufhalten, gibt es immer welche, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen. Trauriges Beispiel:
> 
> Ein Freund von mir wurde gestern beim Fußball spielen im Grüneburgpark von einem nicht angeleinten Hund gebissen. Logischerweise blieb zur Rettung von Leib und Leben nichts übrig, außer den Hund zusammen zu treten. Hier hätte das freche Frauchen mit normalem Verantwortungsbewusstsein Mensch und Tier Leid ersparen können.



Ihr wart das also:
Ein Park in Frankfurt: Während zwei Jungs im Park Fußball spielen, wird der eine plötzlich von einem großen Hund angegriffen. Der andere Junge stürzt sich auf den Hund und bricht der Bestie das Genick. Der andere Junge ist gerettet. Ein Reporter hat das gesehen und läuft zu dem Retter. Er interviewt den Jungen und notiert dann die Schlagzeile: "Eintracht Frankfurt-Fan rettet kleinen Jungen vor wilder Bestie."

Der Junge: Aber ich bin doch gar kein Eintracht- Fan, ich bin Kickers Fan!"


"Ach so, na gut, dann: 'Brutaler OFC-Fan ermordet harmlosen Welpen!'" 


Sorry Sorry Sorry...ist off-topic, aber ich konnte nicht anders, als das zu posten

Aber zurück zum Thema @missmarple: Wenn einer der Wanderer schon nörgelt, obwohl man mit guter Absicht unterwegs ist, sollte man sich nicht hinreissen lassen (auch wenns mir vielleicht auch schwerfallen würde) zurückzumotzen. Einfach trotzdem freundlich sein und sich für die Rüpel entschuldigen, die es überall gibt und zeigen, dass man einer von "den Guten" ist!


----------



## judyclt (29. April 2009)

> Wenn einer der Wanderer schon nörgelt, obwohl man mit guter Absicht unterwegs ist, sollte man sich nicht hinreissen lassen (auch wenns mir vielleicht auch schwerfallen würde) zurückzumotzen. Einfach trotzdem freundlich sein und sich für die Rüpel entschuldigen, die es überall gibt und zeigen, dass man einer von "den Guten" ist!



Das sehe ich auch so. Der/die Klügere gibt nach.


----------



## The Brian (29. April 2009)

Klar, ich bin auch für Höflichkeit, aber sich für andere (Deppen) mit zu entschuldigen, geht mir doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin auch für Höflichkeit, aber sich für andere (Deppen) mit zu entschuldigen, geht mir doch etwas zu weit.



Allerdings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (29. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenn einer der Wanderer schon nörgelt, obwohl man mit guter Absicht unterwegs ist, sollte man sich nicht hinreissen lassen (auch wenns mir vielleicht auch schwerfallen würde) zurückzumotzen. Einfach trotzdem freundlich sein und sich für die Rüpel entschuldigen, die es überall gibt und zeigen, dass man einer von "den Guten" ist!





judyclt schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Der/die Klügere gibt nach.



Ebenso!  Und ja, manchmal fällt's schwer... Andererseits: dann erst recht! 

Jedoch:



The Brian schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin auch für Höflichkeit, aber sich für andere (Deppen) mit zu entschuldigen, geht mir doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## fastmike (29. April 2009)

der eine so,der andere so,biker sowohl auch wanderer,spass sollen alle haben!


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. April 2009)

tja und solang's keine offizielle dh-strecke gibt werden auch weiterhin raser und wanderer die wege kreuzen... will das nicht verteidigen, nein, aber da müssen sich auch mal ein paar obere mehr richtung pro-bikepark orientieren......


----------

